# Battery Light Permanently Glowing Matching Eng Revs



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

So,,,
Doing 55MPH & all is well,
Without warning BATTERY Light came on & Glowed Strong Red,
Slowed down to pull over, Battery Light Faded to Dim Red, As I Reved The Battery Light ‘Matched’ the Engine Revs in intensity but wouldn’t go out.
Pulled over, Multi Meter shows -
Eng OFF Battery @ 13.06 volts.
Eng OFF & after 30 minuets rest Battery Shows 12.90V.
Eng Started On Tick-over Dim Red Battery Light Battery shows 12.85v BUT Steadily climbing to 14.05 Volts With Battery Light STILL ON Dim Red. But it would appear that the ALT IS in fact charging !!!. This would seem to be confirmed by the Fridge in the Habitation Light shows on when the Engine is Running as well !
I Rev the Eng & Light Glows stronger.
No Belt Squeals !

What do you think ?


----------



## delicagirl (May 19, 2018)

faulty red lamp connection?


----------



## Nabsim (May 19, 2018)

Could this be caused by a faulty main earth strap?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

Hi Guys,
& It just HAD to happen in a Phone & Internet Black Spot didn’t it !!.
I’m just surprised that it isn’t Raining or in a 2 Hr Camera controlled parking spot !.
Sigh lol lol
Both the Faulty Lamp & Earth Strap Are good ideas, BUT I would think that the Lamp wouldnt glow with the accuracy of Pulse to match the Engine Revs if it was Either of them !.
They are obviously good places to start as with checking ALL the connections.


----------



## harrow (May 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So,,,
> Doing 55MPH & all is well,
> Without warning BATTERY Light came on & Glowed Strong Red,
> Slowed down to pull over, Battery Light Faded to Dim Red, As I Reved The Battery Light ‘Matched’ the Engine Revs in intensity but wouldn’t go out.
> ...


With the engine off I would have a look at the connecting plug on the back of the alternator, try as best you can to clean the connections, look for any bare wires.

Apart from that start looking around for a new alternator, ouch.

Years ago I used to get all the parts from an auto electrician shop, lucas brushes, slip rings, diode packs, but I don't think parts will be so easy to get.

The very last time I had the light on the wiring harness had rubbed through under the engine, lucky it did not catch fire !

:wave:


----------



## mistericeman (May 19, 2018)

Sounds like new alternator o'clock.... 
Regulator/rectifier pack on its way or slip rings etc if connections/earth are All good.


----------



## r4dent (May 19, 2018)

Is rev counter working?  Alternator problem often leads to no rev counter


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

Yeah,,,I was just ‘Hoping’ it might be something else that was an easier fix, The Alternater On The Peugeot Boxer 320 TD is RIGHT at the Back of the Engine & I really don’t know how someone would get to it without dismantling half the Engine bay contents !.
I mean Changing a belt is hard enough, But Changing the Alternater NOPE,,That will be a job for Someone else me thinks if the last resort comes to that !.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 19, 2018)

It will most probably be the alternator, the regulator/diode pack inside will need changing but you will be better off finding a good auto electrical shop and get an exchange reconditioned unit, it is your home as well so too important to you.

I have had a few with similar problems over the years and every time changing the alternator cures it, sometimes the red light does not come on when the ignition is on then lights up as you described


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

r4dent said:


> Is rev counter working?  Alternator problem often leads to no rev counter



Hi ya, Haven’t got a Rev Counter fitted matey.


----------



## harrow (May 19, 2018)

oh just a thought, you had the battery leads off recently,

double check they are all back correctly :idea::idea:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

Yep All confections & Leads look ok, Whitch is a bit of a 
I’m just going to start The Nest Up again now & see what happens !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

Ok,,,So Pretty much as before
Eng off (After a Good Rest) -


Then Start the Eng, Fridge Light comes on, Battery Light Doesn’t go off (staying Dim Red On Tick Over) & -

& then Climes steady -

& on to around he 14.05v mark
With the Battery Light Glowing Strong Red if I Rev!.


----------



## harrow (May 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ok,,,So Pretty much as before
> Eng off (After a Good Rest) -
> View attachment 63546
> Then Start the Eng, Fridge Light comes on, Battery Light Doesn’t go off (staying Dim Red On Tick Over) & -
> ...


In simple terms the light used to compare the output of the alternator voltage engine running and the battery voltage which should be the same because they are connected.
So if all was correct the light goes out (in simple terms)

If you can't change it yourself get it booked into a garage, you can't cope without a working alternator.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

harrow said:


> In simple terms the light used to compare the output of the alternator voltage engine running and the battery voltage which should be the same because they are connected.
> So if all was correct the light goes out (in simple terms)
> 
> If you can't change it yourself get it booked into a garage, you can't cope without a working alternator.
> ...



Yep, Absolutely need an Alternator,,, But more importantly The Nest needs it !. Therefore SO do I !.

Hmmmm What Damages will I cause if I Drive to a Garage like this though !,,, Will have to get my Black book of Contacts out to see if I can Park up anywhere for a week or two so maybe I can get it sorted,,,Hopefully via a ‘Call Out Or Mobile’ mechanic as it would be MUCH easier & (To Me) worth the Price for less Hassle & Because The Nest is My Home.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 19, 2018)

AAAaaaHAAaa !
it’s no biggi, it’s all part of ‘The Life’.
I DO have a cunning plan now though,
Right- Whatever happens I know The Alternater replacement is going to cost a few quid ESPECIALLY if a Mobile Auto electrician is called out, SOooo,,,
I am doing a little experiment to kill two birds with one stone so to say, let’s see if Shortbread Biscuits REALLY DO pile on the pounds as some may suggest, SO -


I will check the wallets contents in a few days !,,,OH yes,,,What a BRAIN WAVE !. (I love the space in my head where my Brain Use to be.)


----------



## Nabsim (May 19, 2018)

Well it isn't overcharging so isn't going to blow anything, while it is still putting charge in battery's you are okay (ish), when it goes starter battery will start to discharge so you either rig your gennie up and let that charge or sit around a campfire with candles. When starter battery discharges engine will stop I believe so will be short trips between charges.

If it was a newer model it would probably go to limp mode or stop you dead


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 19, 2018)

Oo sorry you've got a poorly nest, NZ.

Seems to be the month for mechanical stuff packing up! 

Hope you get it sorted soon, nothing worse! x


----------



## Fazerloz (May 19, 2018)

It is quite possible for it to show decent voltage readings but for it not to be producing sufficient amps. So don't be too sure it is charging the batteries sufficiently.


----------



## Fazerloz (May 19, 2018)

If you end up discharging your batteries too far you could well be buying new batteries as well. Get it sorted sooner rather than later.


----------



## yorkslass (May 19, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> AAAaaaHAAaa !
> it’s no biggi, it’s all part of ‘The Life’.
> I DO have a cunning plan now though,
> Right- Whatever happens I know The Alternater replacement is going to cost a few quid ESPECIALLY if a Mobile Auto electrician is called out, SOooo,,,
> ...




What a good idea if it works. I've any amount of biccies lurking in dusty corners,

Can't offer any help with the charging light problem, a postage stamp would be too big to write down what I know. I do hope the nest is soon sorted.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

So Gang,
Thanks for the Replies,

Right, I obviously can’t stay here, So What’s the General consensus on me causing MORE Damage to The Nests Hart if I Drive say 50 Miles in Daylight with this Probable Alternater Problem ?.
My Eng Battery is Fully Charged, But the Battery Light STILL won’t go off after starting the Engine with The Glow Matching the Revs So to speak !.


----------



## harrow (May 20, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So Gang,
> Thanks for the Replies,
> 
> Right, I obviously can’t stay here, So What’s the General consensus on me causing MORE Damage to The Nests Hart if I Drive say 50 Miles in Daylight with this Probable Alternater Problem ?.
> My Eng Battery is Fully Charged, But the Battery Light STILL won’t go off after starting the Engine with The Glow Matching the Revs So to speak !.



As long as your voltages are staying up use the bus to get to a more convenient place, driving during the daylight will help.

But do your research about where and how you will get the repairs carried out.

:wave:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 20, 2018)

How's it going, NZ?

Here's hoping you get the nest to where it needs to be to get fixed without any more problems :goodluck:

Typical - these things always seem to happen on a weekend when all your garages are shut! :mad2:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Hey Guys,
Well as I said its made a Tad worse as I’m in an area that has Limited at best Phone Signal, & as MSG says it’s also a Weekend so trying to organise anything is a Blinking NIGHTMARE so far, I’ve even had to take my Morning Brew of Coffee 200yards up a Blinking Hill to cheak my Phone!.
Maybe I should post THAT bit in DGs ‘Healthy Lifestyle Thread (Please DONT Tell Her I actually EXCERSISED !!).
So I can’t really do anything productive until tomorrow anyway. But Moving The Nest to a Better Park up is important.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Well my Emails are caught up & my Morning Brew is Finished so time to head back to the Natural ‘Farraday Cage’ But at least the Trip Back won’t be as bad as it’s ALL down Hill. & There’s TWO things that me being a FAT Zombie can excell At.
1, Is Shuffleling 
& 
2, Is Rolling
Oh yes I Roll very well on a count of me being so Round, So 
WWwwEeeEeeee !!



Oh Buxxer, I think something dropped off on the way down !.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 20, 2018)

I doubt you will do any damage to anything by driving to somewhere more convenient, because your internet is bad why  don't you post your location then we can do your searching for a repair place for you?


----------



## delicagirl (May 20, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Guys,
> Well as I said its made a Tad worse as I’m in an area that has Limited at best Phone Signal, & as MSG says it’s also a Weekend so trying to organise anything is a Blinking NIGHTMARE so far, I’ve even had to take my Morning Brew of Coffee 200yards up a Blinking Hill to cheak my Phone!.
> Maybe I should post THAT bit in DGs ‘Healthy Lifestyle Thread (Please DONT Tell Her I actually EXCERSISED !!).
> So I can’t really do anything productive until tomorrow anyway. But Moving The Nest to a Better Park up is important.



Am Proud of you NZ   !!!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Right,,,Something ‘Potentially’ Positive!
I have just Found (& Phoned) -


They ar around 20 Miles away.
Said it wasn’t an emergency but needed someone to come & sort something possibly Alternater based out for me, Guy is out at the moment but will return my call tomorrow!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 20, 2018)

That's looking more like it.

With any luck you'll be sorted by end of tomorrow

Then you can heave a sigh of relief (as well as 'relieve' due to the pain of parting with dosh for an unexpected hiccup) and make yourself a large pot of coffee and eat a few donuts! 

Actually, you can do that now anyway, what's to lose? 

{sshh! Don't tell DG  )


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Hey !!!!.
I’ve just had a thought (No easy thing for a Mindless Zombie!).

Now we ALL know that Cornish & Devon Pixies are mischievous little Buxxers, I was actually on my way to ‘The Gnome Reserve’ (West Putford, Nr Bradworthy) & was less than An hour away when The Nest developed this fault,,,I wonder if The Devilish Pixies Have enrolled the Gnomes into their ranks to Wreek Havoc this Holiday season !.


Hmmm That might explain things !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Ok,
Got my Voltage Meter & my Clamp Meter On now, (it’s on the Negative in this pic, But it’s the same reading on the Positive feed leading from The Alternater TO the Battery).
& -


Now I would have thought that Charging at over 9amp On Tick Over, & at over 14v would be in the realms of Acceptable !,,,What do you guys think ??.
BUT THEN WHY IS -

Constantly on, & Glows to -

When Revs Are applied?

Anyone??.

& the Dust is because I’m next to a Road with Farm traffic going by, & The Dust is almost doing my head in as much as this Blinking Hill is !

Oh forgot to say -

Showing zero ‘Amps’ & Good Voltage As one might expect with Eng Off & Battery rested for a cpl of hours


----------



## Nabsim (May 20, 2018)

I am certainly no expert but I still say check earths, there will be a main engine earth strap somewhere. Take it off and clean up the strap and where it fits both ends and see if it helps. As a test you can run a temporary earth first. If not that then look for poor connections, pull any connectors apart and check/clean.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Yeah makes sense to me, & a HELL of a lot Easier & Cheaper that trying to sort the Alternater out.
So must be worth a Try Matey.
Earth strap connections DO DEFINITELY cause a lot of Problems I know.


----------



## trixie88 (May 20, 2018)

call your breakdown service out NZ.........if you are around farmland see if you can park up at one of the farms till you get it sorted.........good luck.......fingers crossed


----------



## The laird (May 20, 2018)

Remember if your cleaning the earth there’s one at the gearbox also Paul ,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> call your breakdown service out NZ.........if you are around farmland see if you can park up at one of the farms till you get it sorted.........good luck.......fingers crossed



Haven’t called Breakdown Service Out ‘Yet’ as if it’s an easy fix am happy to try myself or use Local services, I am Safe & Out of the way so NO immediate panic or Timescale.
I HAVE spoke to a Passing Farmer yesterday evening as I wondered if I would be causing him a Obstruction or whatever to a Little gateway near by, I explained the situation (Even Showing him). He came by This morning & said I could limp to his place a mile or so back if needed.
Might be some work in it for me !.


----------



## mistericeman (May 20, 2018)

Jump lead from good solid clean metal to negative on the battery will rule out bad earth....


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Engine Earth


Battery Earth

Could I use Jump leads to connect the ‘Battery’ Earth Paint to the ‘Engine/Gearbox’ Earth Point on the other side of the Engine bay As shown in the Pictures earlier JUST to test the ‘Bad Earth Theory ?.


----------



## mid4did (May 20, 2018)

From when I did my city & guilds in motor vehicle mechanics , 1966 when england won the world cup.
The red warning light is connected to the battery +ve and the alternator +ve via the ignition circuit.when the ignition is switched on the circuit goes to earth through the alternator and the light is on.When the alternator,or in 1966 the dynamo gives an output the potential difference cancels out the earth and the charge to the battery stops the circuit going to earth and the light goes out.A get you home in the 70,s for alternators was to snip the zenner diode but then the battery recieves too much charge and the battery gets cooked.That was only a get you home with headlights on and obviously not recommended.Of course 1966 was a long time ago and ecu,s have come into being and all the above could be a load of tosh


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 20, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Engine Earth
> View attachment 63583
> 
> Battery Earth
> ...



What do you recon ?


----------



## mistericeman (May 20, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> What do you recon ?



IF your jump lead is long enough... 
Go from the battery negative to a big lump of metal that's bolted to the engine (some vehicles even have a dedicated stud specifically for jump starting) 
Make sure its clean unpainted metal.... To ensure a good connection. 

That will prove/disprove possibility of a bad earth....
 Believe it or not I had to demonstrate this to a AA patrol when he couldn't get to the bottom of  none starting Peugeot Berlingo


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 21, 2018)

Any progress?


----------



## trixie88 (May 21, 2018)

yes, we need to know nz....waiting with baited breath for the next installment,,,,,,,,rather you than me, 

how is hen on nest coping with it.........as least you know the farmer will allow you to stay on his land if necessary....good luck


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Hey Gang,
WELL,,,,,it’s been a Funny last 24hours !.
So as I said after talking to a passing Farmer Yesterday & sharing a few mugs of coffee with the old boy, I took him up on his kind offer & moved The Nest a few mile last night to a little cops area where I can stay for a bit for a few quid until I get sorted, HE THEN popped around earlier this morning & said rather than Pay him, How about if I do some work for him, So obviously I Agreed, When I showed him my certificates in Farming, Forestry & Land Management, General Building & Alike with my References his eyes widened & lit up a tad more & said Well,,,I should talk to his wife who is running a small camp site that needs a lot of work doing to it !... Ssoooo A deal has been done that involves Cider, Donuts, Pitch, Electric Hook Up, Water, Grey,,Black & General waste Disposal, Free WIFI, Use of ‘Other’ Camp Site Facilities ‘Toilets  n Showers’ & a lift into town once a week for shopping together with a Few quid payment to ME if I do 60 HRs a week so I’m here for 5 Weeks !....Result !.


Got my own Fire pit n BBQ area as well
Well I just HAD to !


& ALL this Because I approached a Farmer & said ‘Hello There’ !


----------



## Nabsim (May 21, 2018)

What a great result, potential disaster averted and a bit of cash as well 

May even be able to get them some customers if anyone is looking for a camp site over that way haha


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

& Im sleeping under the Stars tonight in a Hammock By a Stream, With a Fire going in the background !.
& BEST OF ALL !,,
I’ve got Cider ! (Donuts are coming!)


----------



## Nabsim (May 21, 2018)

Just watch that cider isn't scrump, you have work in the morning haha


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> Just watch that cider isn't scrump, you have work in the morning haha



Ay,,I was Bought up on Scrumpy, Allways had a big Pot of it Warming on the back of the AGA in the Kitchens from Guy Falks to Easter, Then in the Fridges From Easter To Guy Falks, as Kids After Duties we use to ‘Loiter’ like the Bisto Kid In hope, & Occasionally it paid off !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

OH HANG ON A MINUTE !!!,
I think I’ve been ‘Had-over’ !...
Not only have they got a FULL 5a side pitch 

But







I recon it’s a FAT CAMP & they enticed me in with Cider & Donuts!...

DG is this YOUR DOING?
I can assure you that the only place I would even contemplate using in this in door Torcher arena is


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Anyway, Back on Topic,
So if ANYONE who is competent in Changing an Alternater over on a 1996 Peugeot Boxer 320 TD & wants a free stay for a night or two plus some Beer or Tofu tokens of course Let me know,

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE, I really need it done in case the Donuts get replaced with Musley !


----------



## trixie88 (May 21, 2018)

evening nz...did i read you are working 60 hrs a week.......60 hours,,,thaats a lot.......when will you get time to enjoy the hammock and donuts.....lol.. thanks for the update

you wont want to get back on the road with all the luxuries on hand.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Hey Trixie,
No, It’s 6x10 hr days starting at 06:00 till 08:00 Then 09:30 to 16:00 Then again from 19:30 to 21:00. It’s kinda the Norm, Some that know me have actually seen me do this for a few seasons in the past, it’s just what this kind job requires.
Beggars can’t be choosers & The Nest Needs Me, & I ain’t going to let it down.


----------



## delicagirl (May 21, 2018)

Mmm   -   i think you are being taken advantage of NZ .......


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Hi ya DG,
It really is the norm, a& I’ve done it for a few years with FANTASTIC references, & as it’s only for a short while I have the rest of the year to tend to my aching Trotters. But more important The Nest Get What IT needs, I get some Cider n Donuts !.


----------



## delicagirl (May 21, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya DG,
> It really is the norm, a& I’ve done it for a few years with FANTASTIC references, & as it’s only for a short while I have the rest of the year to tend to my aching Trotters. But more important The Nest Get What IT needs, I get some Cider n Donuts !.



How are you going to fix the alternator problem ?


----------



## Nabsim (May 21, 2018)

You gonna invite Trev for a foreign holiday NZ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> How are you going to fix the alternator problem ?



Well, Now The Nest is Safe n Sited, I put an offer out in this thread if anyone wanted to help for fair rewards l BUT I NEVER seem to be as lucky when I ask for help on here as some do.
 So I suppose I will just have to get a Mobile Auto Electrician to come to Site & Sort it Out, As I Honestly just won’t have a lot of free time to do it myself.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 21, 2018)

Nabsim said:


> You gonna invite Trev for a foreign holiday NZ?



Hmmm, Don’t Know if I’m THAT brave lol lol, Plus I’ve been told he Snors the place down !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

Ok, A ‘Little’ Positive news ref The Alternater,,,
I spent a bit of time on the interwebbythingimajig today looking at Local Garages & There websites, I chose & Phoned a Garage Fairly near (2.9 Miles away in the next village ) today to ask if they done Mobile or Call Out auto work & They said -

No sorry, But What’s the Problem ?, 
I Explained,
Where are you ?,
I Told Them, 
Oh ok yes, I can go home that way & pop in & Have a quick look for you, If we can then help we will. BRILLIANT I said, When’s convenient for you ?,
Probably Friday if it isn’t raining as I won’t get my tools wet, 
OOKAY,,,How much for the look ?, 
Aaah it depends on if I like you or not, I will see you sometime Directly I’ve got your number.
Ok Fantastic, Cheers.

So let’s see if anything comes of it !. If it DOES then why can’t All things be as easy & Pleasent when dealing with Contractors or Professional services.
Mind you, I haven’t got the foggiest how much yet !!.


----------



## st3v3 (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Aaah it depends on if I like you or not,



I would suggest keeping some of the Cider and doughnuts to hand


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

Way ahead of you, I’ve even got a Packet of Custerd Creams to offer for Dunking !. 
(OOO DOILIES,,Must Get Doilies !).

Right, Would anyone like to hazard a guess on how much it will end up being for him/Them to Visit, Asses, Jack up, Take off Front Drivers Wheel THEN Take Alternater off, (Yeah it’s the only way to give you room to get it off & Replace), Take away, Do What’s Necessary, Come Back for another visit, Fit Alternater, Fit Wheel & Test ! ??.


----------



## trixie88 (May 22, 2018)

first and foremost nz ..is........if indeed he does turn up.......friday is a few days away yet.......

i would have callled a few garages ad first one toturn up and take the job on gets it......i say this with experience.......good luck   at least you hve a ..home..for the van....so you are not troubled by time ........


----------



## mariesnowgoose (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Way ahead of you, I’ve even got a Packet of Custerd Creams to offer for Dunking !.
> (OOO DOILIES,,Must Get Doilies !).
> 
> Right, Would anyone like to hazard a guess on how much it will end up being for him/Them to Visit, Asses, Jack up, Take off Front Drivers Wheel THEN Take Alternater off, (Yeah it’s the only way to give you room to get it off & Replace), Take away, Do What’s Necessary, Come Back for another visit, Fit Alternater, Fit Wheel & Test ! ??.




Hmm. I reckon it will be a fair few ciders & donuts worth, but you never know 

Good luck!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Hmm. I reckon it will be a fair few ciders & donuts worth, but you never know
> 
> Good luck!



(SHHH, I’ve got a secret stash !)


----------



## eddyt (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> (SHHH, I’ve got a secret stash !)



hi
   the job time on autodata to remove & refit a altenator on 1996 2.5td boxer
   is 1.2 hours labour. on my ducato there is a regulator pack with brushes which
   is held on the back of the altenator with 2  / 5mm  screws it can be changed
   without removing the altenator.  it costs about £15 for a new regulator. im not
   sure if the peugeot is the same.


----------



## trixie88 (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey Trixie,
> No, It’s 6x10 hr days starting at 06:00 till 08:00 Then 09:30 to 16:00 Then again from 19:30 to 21:00. It’s kinda the Norm, Some that know me have actually seen me do this for a few seasons in the past, it’s just what this kind job requires.
> Beggars can’t be choosers & The Nest Needs Me, & I ain’t going to let it down.



its still 60 hrs a weeknz........but as you say,,,,,you need it to keepthe nest happy..and you know it has a home for a few weeks till repairs canbe done.............


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

eddyt said:


> hi
> the job time on autodata to remove & refit a altenator on 1996 2.5td boxer
> is 1.2 hours labour. on my ducato there is a regulator pack with brushes which
> is held on the back of the altenator with 2  / 5mm  screws it can be changed
> ...



Hey THANKS for the guidance & Information, Oh I wonder if my alternator has the same set up for quicker change of Brushes & Regulator !. That would be Brilliant !. The trouble is it’s in such a place that I can’t even get a Picture of it, let alone the Back of it to have a look.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Right, Would anyone like to hazard a guess on *how much it will end up* being for him/Them to Visit, Asses, Jack up, Take off Front Drivers Wheel THEN Take Alternater off, (Yeah it’s the only way to give you room to get it off & Replace), Take away, Do What’s Necessary, Come Back for another visit, Fit Alternater, Fit Wheel & Test ! ??.


At least two doughnuts and three custard creams but it depends on his hair colour, you might have to consider ginger nuts:heart:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

Lol lol,,,
Or ‘GarryBoldy’


----------



## Nabsim (May 22, 2018)

Fig roll oh err missus


----------



## harrow (May 22, 2018)

eddyt said:


> hi
> the job time on autodata to remove & refit a altenator on 1996 2.5td boxer
> is 1.2 hours labour. on my ducato there is a regulator pack with brushes which
> is held on the back of the altenator with 2  / 5mm  screws it can be changed
> ...


Yes I have seen them on the internet, I would check first if the bearings are worn and how much mileage the bus has already covered.

However the alternator is so important on the NZ setup and you don't want to have to pay the £80/hour at a guess labour rate twice doing the job again.

In the past when I took lucas alternators apart I needed a very slim box spanner to undo the bolts.

:wave:


----------



## runnach (May 22, 2018)

I would expect 2 Hours labour and cost of parts plus vat

Channa


----------



## mistericeman (May 22, 2018)

channa said:


> I would expect 2 Hours labour and cost of parts plus vat
> 
> Channa



2 hours in a garage with a easily accessible alternator and a ramp... 

Lucky dip with one buried in the bowels of an engine bay in a field with no ramp...


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

Thanks guys,


Sooo I’m thinking anywhere between £300 & £400 as a guide for the whole job done then !.
Blinking hell @ £4 an hour that’s a week & a Halfs work lol lol.


----------



## harrow (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> 
> Sooo I’m thinking anywhere between £300 & £400 as a guide for the whole job done then !.
> Blinking hell @ £4 an hour that’s a week & a Halfs work lol lol.


So really your in the wrong job.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 22, 2018)

harrow said:


> So really your in the wrong job.
> 
> :wave:



Needs must Matey, Needs must, But yeah I DO get what you mean.
At the moment The Nest needs me, This job came along at the right time to sort what is needed, The perks are REALLY GOOD, & The Nest is Safe for a few weeks, & I’m going to get some exercise & Fuel money earned for when we are done & The Nest can resume it’s role in looking after me again.
I mean to be fair It’s a 22 year old vehicle, I don’t begrudge it an Alternater lol lol.


----------



## harrow (May 22, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Needs must Matey, Needs must, But yeah I DO get what you mean.
> At the moment The Nest needs me, This job came along at the right time to sort what is needed, The perks are REALLY GOOD, & The Nest is Safe for a few weeks, & I’m going to get some exercise & Fuel money earned for when we are done & The Nest can resume it’s role in looking after me again.
> I mean to be fair It’s a 22 year old vehicle, I don’t begrudge it an Alternater lol lol.


You could be a secret donuts shopper for the supermarkets ?

It's a dangerous job but someone has to do it !

:wave:


----------



## Nabsim (May 23, 2018)

Yes you changed the battery a month or so back so definitely double check this, don't assume. Is the post tight and is the taper okay on the post, is it tight, do the obvious it could save you a was of cash. Don't forget to do the earth/jump lead test as well


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

harrow said:


> You could be a secret donuts shopper for the supermarkets ?
> 
> It's a dangerous job but someone has to do it !
> 
> :wave:



OH YESSSS,,,Hmmm I wonder!!!
I heard of a guy who use to put the holes in the middle of Donuts many MANY years ago,,,He actually got dun for ‘Indecent Exposure’ & had to go on to advertise Tyers !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Thanks HD & Nabsim.
Yeah the Earth (& All obvious Connections) have been checked, But I get that it’s a contender for mischief so will do them again to make sure.
Now I HAVEN'T Done the testing HD suggest, So yep, I’m going to do those between shifts This afternoon / Evening & obviously Post Findings.
Cheers guys.

I actually said earlier back in the thread (Post 33) I just couldn’t understand WHY the readings seemed ok, but I had a warning light, & I think it was DG that suggested the Light itself (Post 2) !. So it will be interesting.


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Thanks HD & Nabsim.
> Yeah the Earth (& All obvious Connections) have been checked, But I get that it’s a contender for mischief so will do them again to make sure.
> Now I HAVEN'T Done the testing HD suggest, So yep, I’m going to do those between shifts This afternoon / Evening & obviously Post Findings.
> Cheers guys.
> ...




the reason i suggested that is because my StreetKa  Engine Management Light has taken to coming on on an ad hoc basis   -   usually when it is cold and often when i am in Warwick  -   work that one out !!

I have called out the Emergency guys and gone to my local garage a few times and they never find anything wrong.

So i dont worry about it now.....

when  all my three battery readings were different and i was having problems, i had a garage in Dingle convince me i would need a new alternator.  I didn't.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Well i kinda hope it’s the same sort of fault on the Nest, 
I would of course still have to get it fixed as ONE DAY it might be indicating a REAL problem, but it will take the stress out of Alternater worries now !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

So,,,
There I was Painting the Toilet block & my phone went,
The Guys (Yep Plural !) from the Garage is here !!!.
So I looked out from behind a shi Toilet pan & sure enough Two Guys at the Front of The Nest cheerfully waved as I approached. I said Buxxer off, Your not due till Friday !. Then I put the kettle on & Explained what had happened & What I had done as far as the pictures showed..
Then They done a few tests in the 10 minuets they had heads under bonnet including Earth, Connections & eventually Diagnosed  it’s the Alternater,, Although it’s putting out a charge, it’s Lazey & Fluctuating too much, Too Quickly.
So They said They will Take it off, Bench Test it & Send it off for a like for like Swap if needed. Thanked me for the Coffee n Dunkies, Had a Moan there was no Cucumber sandwich’s or Doilies (I Blxxdy knew it !) Then said 
No Charge for Call Out Or Diagnoses. But will Phone tomorrow with a price for the alt Take off, Swap & Refit in situ !.
So I’m WELL impressed with them ‘SO FAR’ !!.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Thease are the Guys

Comprehensive car repairs | John Sampson Auto Repairs


----------



## harrow (May 23, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> So,,,
> There I was Painting the Toilet block & my phone went,
> The Guys (Yep Plural !) from the Garage is here !!!.
> So I looked out from behind a shi Toilet pan & sure enough Two Guys at the Front of The Nest cheerfully waved as I approached. I said Buxxer off, Your not due till Friday !. Then I put the kettle on & Explained what had happened & What I had done as far as the pictures showed..
> ...


Yes good news, you need a good working alternator so best wishes for you and good luck with the repairs.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 23, 2018)

Thanks Harrow,
Yep it’s an important thing for me.
So I’ve got my fingers crossed that it isn’t going to be STUPID money!.


----------



## delicagirl (May 23, 2018)

these guys sound good.....    not charging for the diagnosis is a good sign....     Not every garage tries to rip us off...  and some garages are just incompetent......

good luck   -  a new alternator will give you a whole new lease of life


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

Well I’ve got GOOD & BAD news today!.
The BAD news is - 
The Garage haven’t phoned yet !.

The GOOD news is -



Phew, So it’s NOT a Fat Camp, & got some mates coming down as well !


----------



## eddyt (May 24, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I’ve got GOOD & BAD news today!.
> The BAD news is -
> The Garage haven’t phoned yet !.
> 
> ...



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOLK-Complete-Alternator-fits-Peugeot-Boxer-2-5-D-2-5-TD-1-9-
/311670506720?hash=item48910284e0


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

eddyt said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOLK-Complete-Alternator-fits-Peugeot-Boxer-2-5-D-2-5-TD-1-9-
> /311670506720?hash=item48910284e0



Hi ya,
The Linky no worky for me matey !.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (May 24, 2018)

Is this the link? 311670506720 | eBay


----------



## eddyt (May 24, 2018)

Edina said:


> Is this the link? 311670506720 | eBay



hi
   yes thats the one. just to give him a idea of price


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

Oooo Thanks Guys,
I doubt I will get an Alternater for £90 off the garage though, More like £190, Plus Travel, Plus Fitting, Plus Vat !
Soooo what say £350 ish as a guess !.
What do you guys think?.


----------



## trixie88 (May 24, 2018)

NZ give the garage a call,,,,,,,ask if they are going to do the job and  if so what is the cost.

if they will not do the job then look for anothergarage............all this is getting me wound up..lol

these three weeks on site is going to go so quick....need to get it sorted.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> NZ give the garage a call,,,,,,,ask if they are going to do the job and  if so what is the cost.
> 
> if they will not do the job then look for anothergarage............all this is getting me wound up..lol
> 
> these three weeks on site is going to go so quick....need to get it sorted.



Hi ya Trixie,
Well in fairness I only called them Tuesday, & The Garage wasn’t even Due for their visit until tomorrow !,
So NOT only wher they TWO days early for their visit, But They Haven’t Even Charged for it OR the diagnosis, So I honestly think they’ve done ok so far.
But I will wait until tomorrow & give them a call.


----------



## trixie88 (May 24, 2018)

exactly, theve been out to look at it....they should have been able to tell you there and then what they thought....ie cost of job (approx) and if and when they can do it for you...dont let the grass grow under yer feet........you need it fixing.......a stitch in time saves nine....ohhhhh.

you say they have done ok so far.....they have done nowt so far except stopped by to take a look....hm nice motorhome........no diagnosis, no time scale,   no probable cost....  ohh sorry nz  im going on and i dont mean to..trixie


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

No worries Trixie, You Go On, Lol Lol
I will call them tomorrow anyway.


----------



## trixie88 (May 24, 2018)

oh thaks nz...very kind of you to understand........cos tis not my business...and im probably putting my oar in where its not needed........yes...ive got nothing better to do at the moment...lol   im sure you will get it sorted soon, then you can be n your way again.......fingers crossed
.


----------



## harrow (May 24, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> exactly, theve been out to look at it....they should have been able to tell you there and then what they thought....ie cost of job (approx) and if and when they can do it for you...dont let the grass grow under yer feet........you need it fixing.......a stitch in time saves nine....ohhhhh.
> 
> you say they have done ok so far.....they have done nowt so far except stopped by to take a look....hm nice motorhome........no diagnosis, no time scale,   no probable cost....  ohh sorry nz  im going on and i dont mean to..trixie


Trixie,

has the doctor changed your tablets ?

I can see you hand feeding NZ donuts and cider !

:wave:


----------



## trixie88 (May 24, 2018)

harrow said:


> Trixie,
> 
> has the doctor changed your tablets ?
> 
> ...


no harrow......dont believe in drink.....and any donuts stay with me.......lol

anyway thisthread makes things a little ore interesting.......although its at the expence of nz...nice to know how other lives pan out on a day to day basis........or is that being nosey......
i call it being interested in others......lol.........


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

You can be ‘Nosey’ all you like, I’m an open book and wouldn’t post anything that I didn’t want the world to know (Like my secret stash of Donuts under the Passenger seat !)


DOH !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 24, 2018)

hairydog said:


> I replaced the standard alternator with one specced for use in an ice cream van.
> 
> It supposedly puts out 214 amps instead of the standard 90.
> 
> ...



Yeah good point regards a possible upgrade, I will ask the question when I here from them (I think mine is a 90a).


----------



## Tezza33 (May 25, 2018)

trixie88 said:


> exactly, theve been out to look at it....they should have been able to tell you there and then what they thought....ie cost of job (approx) and if and when they can do it for you...dont let the grass grow under yer feet........you need it fixing.......a stitch in time saves nine....ohhhhh.
> 
> you say they have done ok so far.....they have done nowt so far except stopped by to take a look....hm nice motorhome........no diagnosis, no time scale,   no probable cost....  ohh sorry nz  im going on and i dont mean to..trixie


Because the alternator is still charging if they told him there and then what they thought it would be then at best it would be a guess, it can only be diagnosed by further tests so that can come back and bite you in the **** when it is something worse so they have done the right thing by taking it away for a further diagnosis, by testing the alternator away from the 'nest' it eliminates any problems not connected with the alternator, if it is a bad earth problem as a lot have said then testing away from the nest will show this could be a possibility, I still think it is the alternator as I posted earlier.
If they give an idea of cost of job on a guess it can work two ways, if they guess low you will be upset if it is higher, if they guess higher and you are happy you can finish up paying more.

Let's see what they come back with and then we can decide if they are the good guys or not, I personally think they are but I stand to be corrected


----------



## harrow (May 29, 2018)

How are you getting on with the repairs ?

I hope you are having better weather than here, it's been pouring with rain and thunder for the last 3 hours.

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 29, 2018)

harrow said:


> How are you getting on with the repairs ?
> 
> I hope you are having better weather than here, it's been pouring with rain and thunder for the last 3 hours.
> 
> :wave:



Hey Hi ya Harrow,
It’s BLINKING HOT here, been HIGH 20s touching 30°C all week, Blinking SWELTERING & I have to Pressure Wash & Scrub All 3 Toilet & Shower Blocks everyday so VERY humid as well, & I’ve ran out of Cider !...

One of The Guys Who came (who I now know is The Apprentice) from The Garage Phoned me up as promised But said that all is on hold at the moment as The Main man has had to go into Hospital as his Wife has had a VERY Difficult Labour/ Birth with complications, So TBH I haven’t Pressed the issue & it gives me a cpl of Weeks to earn a little money to pay for it, So it’s all good at the moment, The Nest is Safe, I’m Working, & apart from running out of Cider all is fine,
Did I mention I ran out of Cider,,,!.



Oh Well, It looks like I will have to make do with ‘Rhubarb Vodka’ (Oh Dear !).


----------



## harrow (May 29, 2018)

As long as you can stay on working and carry on earning some money then that must be good,

evenings without cider ? Must be like me going without tea.

Keep up the good work, keep the campers happy and it might turn out to be a long term job ?

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 30, 2018)

A bit of an update,
JUST received this -

On Wed, 30 May 2018 at 14:40, John Sampson <johnsampson077@hotmail.co.uk> wrote:
Hi Paul,

Pleased to say Yes the baby has now arrived so Michael is off of work at the moment. He will get an all inclusive price sorted for you by the end of the week if that is okay?
Many thanks
Kat Sampson

Hey Hi ya,
Fantastic News, & Hope Mother & Baby Are well,
Please don’t worry too much about my work, I just don’t want to be forgotten, Concentrate on any emergencies or Backlog you may have & just let me know Price & When you can do it when you have caught up a bit matey.
All the Best,
Paul.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 30, 2018)

harrow said:


> As long as you can stay on working and carry on earning some money then that must be good,
> 
> evenings without cider ? Must be like me going without tea.
> 
> ...



Well I’m trying, I’ve only been here around a week now, & I’ve already had a mention PERSONALLY on a ‘Review site’ a bit like Tripadvisor but called something else-



&

As I’m the ONLY ‘STAFF’ I take it as referring to me, (Two Elderly Owners, Don’t Walk around Site, Are Set in their ways, & Have LITTLE people skills to say the least) Apparently they have NEVER in the 4years they have been going had a Personal recommendation !.
So I think I’ve got the hang of it !.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (May 30, 2018)

That would be a good jump in power return if my original fitted Cable will take it, Cheers for that,
It would be interesting to see what the difference in price between the two will be !.


----------



## harrow (May 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I’m trying, I’ve only been here around a week now, & I’ve already had a mention PERSONALLY on a ‘Review site’ a bit like Tripadvisor but called something else-
> 
> View attachment 63870
> Apparently they have NEVER in the 4years they have been going had a Personal recommendation !.
> So I think I’ve got the hang of it !.


See the boy has done good.

I can see a Doughnut and cider bonus coming your way, well done !

:wave:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 30, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Well I’m trying, I’ve only been here around a week now, & I’ve already had a mention PERSONALLY on a ‘Review site’ a bit like Tripadvisor but called something else-
> 
> 
> Apparently they have NEVER in the 4years they have been going had a Personal recommendation !.
> So I think I’ve got the hang of it !.


I think the customer thought you were going to eat him so tried to put you off:rolleyes2:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi Gang, 
Well I’ve got the ‘Guide Price’ INC VAT for 
Them coming out & Diagnosing, (No Charge).
Re visit & Carry Out Worst case scenario of a Like for Like Replacement Alternater, & a New Belt for The Nest. (Quickest & Easiest fix as all done in one visit to site, No messing about & the whole Alternater will of course be fully Tested & Garrenteed as a unit & I Agreed) 
Any Guesses !.


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 7, 2018)

£150, because I think if he wanted to screw you he would have charged for the diagnosis


----------



## Hen on the Nest (Jun 7, 2018)

*Oooh, Cornish Pixies this far South....??*



Nesting Zombie said:


> Hey !!!!.
> I’ve just had a thought (No easy thing for a Mindless Zombie!).
> 
> Now we ALL know that Cornish & Devon Pixies are mischievous little Buxxers, I was actually on my way to ‘The Gnome Reserve’ (West Putford, Nr Bradworthy) & was less than An hour away when The Nest developed this fault,,,I wonder if The Devilish Pixies Have enrolled the Gnomes into their ranks to Wreek Havoc this Holiday season !.
> ...







So, road trip planned with near military precision, rest points marked, equalled out over the journey, car cleaned inside and out, tyre pressures checked and made correct, water & oil checked and filled, tank full of 525 miles worth of diesel and as I leave at ridiculous o’clock this morning, this happens...

View attachment 64147

Hmmmm, blxxdy pixies, havoc wreaked!

Road trip postponed until the service is done cos 40 miles doesn’t even get me to the M25 and I KNOW with my luck something will go wrong. I s’pose it’s 11 months since the last one and about time that I got someone to listen to the less than reassuring noise coming from under the bonnet 

I hope you’re all travelling safely, without the ‘help’ of the wee folk!


----------



## mid4did (Jun 7, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi Gang,
> Well I’ve got the ‘Guide Price’ INC VAT for
> Them coming out & Diagnosing, (No Charge).
> Re visit & Carry Out Worst case scenario of a Like for Like Replacement Alternater, & a New Belt for The Nest. (Quickest & Easiest fix as all done in one visit to site, No messing about & the whole Alternater will of course be fully Tested & Garrenteed as a unit & I Agreed)
> Any Guesses !.


Sounds like its a good price so guessing around £160 inc belt and fitting original spec alternator.


----------



## harrow (Jun 7, 2018)

I think the campsite owner will pay for it because you got them such a good review :rockroll:

:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 7, 2018)

harrow said:


> I think the campsite owner will pay for it because you got them such a good review :rockroll:
> 
> :wave:



Oh YESSS, I wish lol lol,
Funny you should mention about the Reviews though,
I got another one lol lol.

That’s 3 in two weeks,,,WOO WHOOO !


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 7, 2018)

Yep, It was Around two weeks ago that They came out Free of Charge to look at The Nest & offer their Diagnosis, Then He had a week off for his wife’s Difficult Birth & resulting New Baby, & Don’t Forget ‘I’ was the one that said Don’t Rush, I’m going nowhere for a few weeks now,  Sort Out any Backlogs or emergency’s he may have, & let me know as & when,  Now he’s back & has given me a Price & I have given the go ahead, So not bad really in my book...


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 14, 2018)

How much did they charge (no pun intended) altogether?, and is it ok now?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi ya,
So,,,The Price for a Swap over Alternater Like for Like with a New Belt has Been Agreed At £220 including VAT, (Hopefully a deal can be done for Cash,,,No harm in asking) & they are due Monday or Tuesday to sort it (Weather Permitting).
I honestly think that’s in the upper echelons of being about right, Yes I’m sure I could have got it done Cheaper, Or Even done I myself Cheaper still, But after working 60 HRs a week the last thing I want to be doing on my Only day off is Crawling Under The Nest.
I looked at LOADS on EBay & Alternaters for The Nest I’ve seen can be up around the £140 Mark -


Although I DID see one for £55 -

HMMM !.
Didn’t look for a Belt but guess £15 ish sooo,,,!.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 14, 2018)

you will have warranty with the part and fitting if anything goes wrong and that is worth a bit as well, doubt they bought from ebay so may cost them more than that.

by default it has got you working a few weeks to top up bank balance as well so all in all not a bad result i dont think


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 14, 2018)

Absolutely Agree,

Yep, I am happy with the way it’s turns out, if you look at it another way, By The Alternater Giving Up -
I’ve Met 5 people to expand my Contacts list for Future Use, Got Work On a Site for 5 weeks Earning much more than the cost of the Alternater Replacement, Got a Few Customer Personal References & will get a Professional Reference for my Portfolio as well to aid getting New work at a later Date,  Made a New Useful Business Services contact, Had (What will be) 6 weeks free Park up & Full Services, & 6 Months Work for Next year if I want it As I’ve already been asked to come back in April Next year, so Let’s see if they turn up on Monday or Tuesday & Stick to the Price Quoted !.

I wonder what will happen & Who I will Meet Next Month !

I love my Lifestyle Choice.


----------



## runnach (Jun 14, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Absolutely Agree,
> 
> Yep, I am happy with the way it’s turns out, if you look at it another way, By The Alternater Giving Up -
> I’ve Met 5 people to expand my Contacts list for Future Use, Got Work On a Site for 5 weeks Earning much more than the cost of the Alternater Replacement, Got a Few Customer Personal References & will get a Professional Reference for my Portfolio as well to aid getting New work at a later Date,  Made a New Useful Business Services contact, Had (What will be) 6 weeks free Park up & Full Services, & 6 Months Work for Next year if I want it As I’ve already been asked to come back in April Next year, so Let’s see if they turn up on Monday or Tuesday & Stick to the Price Quoted !.
> ...



£183 + Vat I wasn't far off 130/ 53 for the bits ,,,,off the books lose the garage warranty though thats part and parcel 
 of work on the black

Good luck on the work front ....I started casual and ended up as one of the LPG gadgies and met some great folk too . 

Its an adventure aint it ? 

Channa


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 14, 2018)

Yeah, Good Point about the Cash/Warrantee weigh up,,,I suppose if they consider knocking say £40 off it might be worth it, As ‘IF’ anything was to go wrong with it during the Warrantee period the chances are I wouldn’t be anywhere NEAR The Garage for them to sort it out anyway !...
Hmmm....I will have a Think !.

As far as the work goes, NEXT year from April if I take it, It will be on the books as usual. Most of the work I do at the Farms OR Sites are ALL on the Books.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 14, 2018)

Well done, Paul. Sounds like they're more than likely to turn up next week & sort your alternator.

And you've got work offers for the future too. Things always seem to turn out alright in the end - as long as you're healthy!! 

Wish same could be said of my old car-van  

Passed the garage yesterday in my new set of wheels, glanced down the side road to where their main forecourt is and there she was - bless the little swine! - bonnet up and both front doors open, so somebody obviously still trying to sort her out! 

Bet they're sick of the sight of it by now. It was OH who phoned them first thing Monday morning (he didn't let on) and told them about it breaking down within 3 hours of picking it up last Saturday. They said it was covered under their warranty and so they would recover it and work on getting it fixed - yeah, right. Let's just see about that....

Not bothered as got replacement transport now, so they can take all the time they want


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 14, 2018)

You haven’t had a lot of luck with your vehicles lately have you !.
Still if they are on the case you can’t expect more than that can you, it’s obviously in their interest to Out it as much as yours, So Let’s hop it won’t take too much longer.

The Nest has been really good actually, Don’t Forget it’s a 22 year old Vehicle that in Motoring years makes it a Dinosaur!.
& since I’ve had it, It’s only Spat Out a Bolt holding the Belt tensioner On Last year that although obviously stopped me for 3 Days, was an Easy & Stupid Cheap fix.  & an Alternater This Year !. So it still doesn’t owe me a penny really & I STILL regard it as a Very Reliyable Vehicle.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Jun 21, 2018)

Just to draw a conclusion to The Alternater Replacement On The Nest,
All Done & Dusted, Replaced & Tested.
I’m Very happy with the Service & Price.
Good lads.

Decided to NOT pay the cash option so I have Warranty & Guarantee.


----------



## harrow (Jun 21, 2018)

NZ glad to hear you are all fixed and that the new alternator has fixed the problem !


----------



## Tezza33 (Jun 21, 2018)

Thanks for the updates, good result for the nest but a better one for you, good things do happen to good people


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 22, 2018)

That's looks like a pretty reasonable bill to me, and you have priceless peace of mind knowing it's fixed properly.

I should treat yourself to something sweet as a reward


----------

